# Peactime vs. Wartime



## Joemamma234 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey all,

In 2020, and certainly more so in the the next few years, current conflicts are dying down.  Growing up post 9/11, I guess I took it for granted that there would be a war going on when I joined up.  What avenue I am planning to pursue in the military has been impacted by the reality that I would would be joining a relatively peactime military.  Unless things change shortly.

I am happy to go into the specific units/branches I am considering, if requested.  For the sake of clarity, I kept it in general terms for the following:

There are some units that seem appealing during peacetime, less than they would during wartime.  And vice-versa.  Should I make my decision based off of the current peacetime environment?

There is also the quote, I'm paraphrasing, "Get to the best unit you can, as soon as you can."  This route would be to join the unit I would most like to go to war with.

I hope I articulated that well enough, let me know if I should elaborate further.  Summing that all up, I guess it would:  peactime vs wartime, what unit should I join based off of that?

I am struggling to decide which is the best avenue to pursue,  or which is the correct mentality.  The military's job is to fight wars, but the reality is I might not to get to do my job. Thank you for your input.

Side note:  Or are there still combat operations going on in different places around the world for the foreseeable future?  If you are allowed to mention it.


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2020)

Maybe ask yourself if you want to make a decision based on best or worst case scenarios?


----------



## Arf (Jul 1, 2020)

Joemamma234 said:


> Side note: Or are there still combat operations going on in different places around the world for the foreseeable future? If you are allowed to mention it.




My opinion is that this shouldn’t be talked about here, but it would not be difficult to make educated guesses by just watching the news.


----------



## Joemamma234 (Jul 1, 2020)

AWP said:


> Maybe ask yourself if you want to make a decision based on best or worst case scenarios?


It's hard to tell what my best and worst case scenarios would be, without having lived them that is.  War would certainly validate my decision.  I also see those scenarios possibly being co-mutual.



Arf said:


> My opinion is that this shouldn’t be talked about here, but it would not be difficult to make educated guesses by just watching the news.


Well it has been talked about other places.  Certain guys from a particular organization having real-world missions doesn't necessarily translate into the fact that I will see combat.  I guess there is the possibly though, excluding a new war starting.


----------



## Arf (Jul 2, 2020)

Joemamma234 said:


> It's hard to tell what my best and worst case scenarios would be, without having lived them that is.  War would certainly validate my decision.  I also see those scenarios possibly being co-mutual.
> 
> 
> Well it has been talked about other places.  Certain guys from a particular organization having real-world missions doesn't necessarily translate into the fact that I will see combat.  I guess there is the possibly though, excluding a new war starting.




The way I see it, the entire world is just a drunk girl standing on the edge of a diving board with her toes hanging off the edge, swaying back and forth. Is she going to fall in? 

Either way, you have heard enough out of me on the other thread, but I’m excited to see what choice you make in the end with all of the things you seem to be interested in.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 2, 2020)

Google the units getting the most awards in the press.

That sounds shitty, and it is.

But it’s the same metric Chinese, Iranian and DPRK Intel use to figure out who they are fighting.

if you want to fight, go where the units getting Purple Hearts and bronze stars are. That’s not counting SMUs, they have been doing hoodrat shit since 1978. There are only 2 units (SFG and Regiment) getting into it consistently the last 6-7 years.

Not counting a couple CCTs and a platoon at a time of SEALs who are “off the street” warmongers (RAIDER bois are smart and don’t let new dudes do UW, so you can’t just show up there).

And there is only one tier 1 unit you can get to off the street as of now... just saying...

I don’t get into the “who has the toughest training” shit I did before I got in. SFAS sucks. BUD/S sucks, RASP sucks, AFSOC INDOC sucks... all in their own ways....Ranger school is the only course all 4 services agree on that Is the worst thing God created.

Honestly RASP sucked a lot for me
,Ranger school, even more. Why? I hate the the heat. And I hate losing freedom. BUD/S would have been easier for me. I love swimming and I love weekends. I probably would have done better in NSW or AFSOC than in ARSOF.

I love being a Ranger, the only things I would rather be are a Green Beret or SMU Splinter Cell type. I love my job.

That is all irrelevant for you.

If you want to drive boats, join SWCC and talk for @Arf

Want to go to schools and deploy regardless of if it’s combat or it’s Boogaloo time? Hit up @DZ they don’t kill as many dudes as Regiment, but they still don’t die that often (dying is gay btw).

Wanna do medicine and bounce between saving civilians and going into combat? @amlove21 is your dude (and likely your first boss.. don’t ask him for medical help.. just tell him to tie some ropes ;)

Don’t know what you want but know you want to Merk people across MOS? And you ain’t no bitch who can swallow some dumb regularArmy shit but always stay positive? Hit me up. We have about 666 mos’ for you to be a Ranger. And have the highest success rate for accessing for other units. We are a great place to die old and alone and a Great place to branch out.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2020)

And today's coveted AWP Internet Points go to @DasBoot.


----------



## Arf (Jul 2, 2020)

That post is amazing and if I may, nominate it to be stickied


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Jul 2, 2020)

Hit me up if you wanna work in cyber security, make a bunch of money on the outside, and constantly question the actions of your co-workers on the inside.


----------



## Joemamma234 (Jul 2, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Google the units getting the most awards in the press.
> 
> That sounds shitty, and it is.
> 
> ...


Ha!  Fucking amazing!  Sound advice though.


DasBoot said:


> And there is only one tier 1 unit you can get to off the street as of now... just saying...


Would this be the 75th Ranger Regiment?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 2, 2020)

Someone is always getting some somewhere. It doesnt even have to be DoD. Is it easier to get into those other groups with SOF or other MIL experience? Of course. Do they only take SOF or former MIL? No. 

And of course the best unit for the job isn't necessarily under SOCOM.


----------



## Joemamma234 (Jul 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Someone is always getting some somewhere. It doesnt even have to be DoD. Is it easier to get into those other groups with SOF or other MIL experience? Of course. Do they only take SOF or former MIL? No.
> 
> And of course the best unit for the job isn't necessarily under SOCOM.


Good to hear it.  More than anything I guess I just don't want to sit on my ass.  Even if I do at first, I guess I just got to bide my time.  The guys from the 90's had to, and they sure got some.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 2, 2020)

Almost all of it is out of your control.  Sure you can sign up for the units that have the highest probability of deploying to a two-way shooting range, but that's about it.  I will tell you that on September 10, 2003 our military was about as 'peacetime military' as it gets.  It's amazing the difference a day makes.

Sometimes sitting on your ass is what Uncle Sugar tells you to do, and you do it.  Believe me, I understand wanting to play in the game.  But history and fate get a vote, too.

But yeah, getting into any of those units @DasBoot mentioned will get you a better chance.


----------



## Joemamma234 (Jul 2, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Almost all of it is out of your control.  Sure you can sign up for the units that have the highest probability of deploying to a two-way shooting range, but that's about it.  I will tell you that on September 10, 2003 our military was about as 'peacetime military' as it gets.  It's amazing the difference a day makes.
> 
> Sometimes sitting on your ass is what Uncle Sugar tells you to do, and you do it.  Believe me, I understand wanting to play in the game.  But history and fate get a vote, too.
> 
> But yeah, getting into any of those units @DasBoot mentioned will get you a better chance.


Wait... they shoot back?  Yeah, I guess all I can do is sign my name on the dotted line and the rest is up to fate.  I do worry that if I chose a different path in the military that day would be the next September 10, 2001.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 2, 2020)

Peacetime, wartime, all the same time.  If you enlist, do your job well, and decide to stick around past your first enlistment you will likely serve in a kinetic environment.  Then you have people who try their ass off and never get deployed.  I went to a deploying unit that was under a force cap, there were several new LTs that showed up to that unit that didn't get deployed.  Then they shut the unit down while it was deployed and when we got un-fenced I was sent to the Test Brigade and got fenced again.  Joining the service just to slay bodies is kind of dumb IMO.  If you're joining the Service to Serve, then the rest of it doesn't really matter.  But given that we may or may not be heading to a peacetime footing, you can also choose a career where you can learn a lot of skills if you're into certain things like Medicine or being a Heavy Mechanic.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 2, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Peacetime, wartime, all the same time.  If you enlist, do your job well, and decide to stick around past your first enlistment you will likely serve in a kinetic environment.  *Then you have people who try their ass off and never get deployed.*  I went to a deploying unit that was under a force cap, there were several new LTs that showed up to that unit that didn't get deployed.  Then they shut the unit down while it was deployed and when we got un-fenced I was sent to the Test Brigade and got fenced again.  Joining the service just to slay bodies is kind of dumb IMO. * If you're joining the Service to Serve, then the rest of it doesn't really matter.*  But given that we may or may not be heading to a peacetime footing, you can also choose a career where you can learn a lot of skills if you're into certain things like Medicine or being a Heavy Mechanic.



Both true statements.  Some SOF units see more/do more/shoot more, and SMEs like @DasBoot will point you in those directions.  That's going to be as good as it gets until some douchebag somewhere needs to get waxed on his turf _en masse_.


----------



## Joemamma234 (Jul 2, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Peacetime, wartime, all the same time.  If you enlist, do your job well, and decide to stick around past your first enlistment you will likely serve in a kinetic environment.  Then you have people who try their ass off and never get deployed.  I went to a deploying unit that was under a force cap, there were several new LTs that showed up to that unit that didn't get deployed.  Then they shut the unit down while it was deployed and when we got un-fenced I was sent to the Test Brigade and got fenced again.  Joining the service just to slay bodies is kind of dumb IMO.  If you're joining the Service to Serve, then the rest of it doesn't really matter.  But given that we may or may not be heading to a peacetime footing, you can also choose a career where you can learn a lot of skills if you're into certain things like Medicine or being a Heavy Mechanic.


Did you still enjoy your time in, even though you didn't deploy?  If I go into a combat MOS, as I am planning to, I worry there will be a feeling of unfufilldnes.  That I trained for a job I will never get to do.  Maybe that's a selfish perspective, it's probaly be best if Uncle Sam never needed me to do my job.
Like several people stated, it's just a roll of the dice.  My odds will go up the longer I'm in.


----------



## DZ (Jul 2, 2020)

OP, combat is getting harder and harder to come by in any unit these days. All you can do is volunteer to serve, and work your ass off to get into the best unit possible. That way you will have a better chance to be the right man, in the right position, at the right time. 

I'll echo what @DasBoot said, Ranger Regiment and SF are some of the best units to go to off the street, if you want a higher chance at seeing combat.

If all you want to do is DA, then go to Ranger Regiment. If you want to experience a ton of different skill sets, go SF. I love SF but there are times I wish I started my career in Ranger Batt.

To quote the legend, at the end of the day, "You pay your money, and take your chances."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 2, 2020)

Joemamma234 said:


> Did you still enjoy your time in, even though you didn't deploy?  If I go into a combat MOS, as I am planning to, I worry there will be a feeling of unfufilldnes.  That I trained for a job I will never get to do.  Maybe that's a selfish perspective, it's probaly be best if Uncle Sam never needed me to do my job.
> Like several people stated, it's just a roll of the dice.  My odds will go up the longer I'm in.



Miss being a platoon leader every day.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 2, 2020)

Joemamma234 said:


> Did you still enjoy your time in, even though you didn't deploy?  If I go into a combat MOS, as I am planning to, *I worry there will be a feeling of unfufilldnes. * *That I trained for a job I will never get to do. * Maybe that's a selfish perspective, it's probaly be best if Uncle Sam never needed me to do my job.
> Like several people stated, it's just a roll of the dice.  My odds will go up the longer I'm in.



Imagine how all the nuke delivery guys--pilots, sub commanders, missile launchers--feel   ..... 

To quote @DZ who quoted the quote:   "You pay your money, and take your chances."


----------



## Joemamma234 (Jul 2, 2020)

DZ said:


> OP, combat is getting harder and harder to come by in any unit these days. All you can do is volunteer to serve, and work your ass off to get into the best unit possible. That way you will have a better chance to be the right man, in the right position, at the right time.
> 
> I'll echo what @DasBoot said, Ranger Regiment and SF are some of the best units to go to off the street, if you want a higher chance at seeing combat.
> 
> ...


Understood.  During my time here, I have observed a commonality in the units that guys wish they went to, or plan to go to.  The 75th Ranger Regiment and/or Special Forces.  I will try to heed this advice, and bust my ass to try to get there.


----------



## Arf (Jul 2, 2020)

Naval Special Warfare (SEAL and SWCC) deploy every year and a half like clockwork, no matter what the situation is. We don’t have a specific region, and we are a global reaction force. (We are small) If you want to see the world, we give guys a good opportunity to experience a lot of different places.


----------



## Joemamma234 (Jul 2, 2020)

Arf said:


> Naval Special Warfare (SEAL and SWCC) deploy every year and a half like clockwork, no matter what the situation is. We don’t have a specific region, and we are a global reaction force. (We are small) If you want to see the world, we give guys a good opportunity to experience a lot of different places.


Is this the case for all of SOF?  Are these deployments diversified between Kuwait and Japan, or are there further international travel opportunites?


DasBoot said:


> dying is gay


@Arf If I join the Navy, would my likelihood of dying go up?


----------



## Arf (Jul 2, 2020)

Joemamma234 said:


> Is this the case for all of SOF?  Are these deployments diversified between Kuwait and Japan, or are there further international travel opportunites?
> 
> @Arf If I join the Navy, would my likelihood of dying go up?




I can’t speak for the rest of SOF, but I have seen posts along the lines of “hoping to get deployed...” from a lot of these guys.

We have a 2 year cycle. Train for a year and a half, deploy somewhere for 6 months. It could be anywhere. You could start out in the Pacific and end up in the Middle East by the end of your deployment.

Again, this is an observation on my part, but it seems that most of the other SOF units have a region depending on the unit they are a part of. They expect to be deployed to that area.

For us, we are so small that we could go anywhere at any time.


As far as likely hood of dying... everyone is feeling the pain of boredom these days, but I have to say that NSW is probably feeling the pain more than most because of the negative media coverage lately.  We are hoping things get better with time.


Personally, I love the amphibious stuff the most, so the idea of being far inland for too long stresses me out a bit. When I go SF I will probably go for the dive unit.


----------



## Arf (Jul 2, 2020)

Joemamma234 said:


> Kuwait and Japan




And literally world wide. Not just Kuwait and Japan.


----------



## Joemamma234 (Jul 2, 2020)

Arf said:


> As far as likely hood of dying... everyone is feeling the pain of boredom these days, but I have to say that NSW is probably feeling the pain more than most because of the negative media coverage lately. We are hoping things get better with time.


I was trying to make a gay navy joke...
Apologies

That is interesting to hear about the deployment cycle though.  It seems like a decent system.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2020)

Joemamma234 said:


> I was trying to make a gay navy joke...


You haven't earned the right.

This is done.

- locked -


----------

